# New to Netflix in February



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*New to Netflix in February*

Rejoice movie addicts. Netflix has added films and TV shows to its streaming catalog in February, just in time for snow, Valentine's Day or whatever this month means to you. Let's start the list with the hilarious 1980 movie "Airplane!" starring Julie Hagerty and Robert Hays. Other additions include....

Full Story Here


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

House of Cards, Season 2 starts 2/14/2014


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

I use to be a Netflix DVD subscriber and I keep getting offers for 30 days free Netflix. So I decided to try the streaming. I'm not much interested in watching TV shows just the movies. Their selection of movies is terrible. I couldn't find any movie that I hadn't already seen that I wanted to watch. I intend to cancel before the 30 days is up. Amazon Prime Instant Video has a better selection of movies or I can pay to watch movies not in the Prime listings and still pay less than what DirecTv charges.


----------



## tonycsmoke (Dec 16, 2013)

My wife is a huge fan of English TV. Netflix carries most of the BBC shows. It's great for that or shows you may have missed.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

gsslug said:


> I use to be a Netflix DVD subscriber and I keep getting offers for 30 days free Netflix. So I decided to try the streaming. I'm not much interested in watching TV shows just the movies. Their selection of movies is terrible. I couldn't find any movie that I hadn't already seen that I wanted to watch. I intend to cancel before the 30 days is up. Amazon Prime Instant Video has a better selection of movies or I can pay to watch movies not in the Prime listings and still *pay less than what DirecTv charges*.


I have never rented but one movie from DTV and it was a 1080p. I wanted to see the difference in how it stacked up to a 1080i format.
I have said from day one that the PPV movies on DTV should be no more than $3.
My son says, "If we do PPV then why would we have HBO, Showtime, Starz, Encore, Cinemax " ?


----------

